# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  اولین کنفرانس داده های بزرگ ایران IBDC

## مبین رنجبر

درود به همه دوستان و عزیزان بخش دیتابیس های غیر رابطه ای و NoSQL

ما درصدد برگزاری اولین کنفرانس داده های بزرگ در ایران هستیم که در آن در مورد داغ ترین مسئله روز جهان یعنی داده های بزرگ قرارهست صحبت کنیم.

اطلاعات بیشتر و زمان دریافت ارائه های پیشهادی به زودی اعلام می شود.

منتظر پیشنهادات شما هستیم

----------


## مبین رنجبر

آیا میخواهید در اولین کنفرانس داده های بزرگ ایران ارائه داشته باشید ؟ ارائه های پیشنهادی خود را به ایمیل info@ibdc13.ir ارسال نمایید.

----------


## mohsen.net

این کنفرانس در چه سطحی هست؟
با همکاری چه شرکت هایی برگذار می شه؟
یک پوستری چیزی بگذار عزیز

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> این کنفرانس در چه سطحی هست؟
> با همکاری چه شرکت هایی برگذار می شه؟
> یک پوستری چیزی بگذار عزیز


پوستر و اطلاعات کامل تر به زودی منتشر می شود.

----------


## cups_of_java

اگه کنفرانس برای ارایه باز هستش و شما برات مقدوره یه تماس از خودت برام بزار یه گپی در موردش بزنیم

----------


## مبین رنجبر

وب سایت رسمی کنفرانس راه اندازی شد.اطلاعات سایت به مرور تکمیل می شود. 

http://ibdc13.ir

----------


## مبین رنجبر

منتظر خبرهای خوب و غافلگیرانه در رابطه با این کنفرانس باشید.

----------


## arta.nasiri

کی برگزار میشه دوست عزیز؟

اگه شرکت تو این کنفرانس آزاده خبر بدید ما هم شرکت کنیم.

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> کی برگزار میشه دوست عزیز؟
> 
> اگه شرکت تو این کنفرانس آزاده خبر بدید ما هم شرکت کنیم.


سعی مون بر این است که تا پایان سال 2013 برگزار شود.شرکت بله برای عموم آزاد است.اطلاعات تکمیلی اعلام می شود.

----------


## AbiriAmir

آقا بذارید تابستون ما کنکورو بدیم و بیایم کنفرانس  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## مبین رنجبر

آخرین اخبار:

شرکت Couchbase که اولین پایگاه داده NoSQL برای دستگاه های موبایل و همراه است با گفتگویی که شخصا با آنها داشتم ابزار علاقه مندی کرده تا از این کنفرانس حمایت کند.

----------


## cups_of_java

جالبه! خیلی خوبه! از اون اوایل که ما با CouchDB کار میکردیم نظاره گر شکل گرفتنشون بودیم. اونا Memcache و Couchdb رو تلفیق کردن... خوشحال میشم اگه به جایی رسیدی منم درگیر کنی.

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> جالبه! خیلی خوبه! از اون اوایل که ما با CouchDB کار میکردیم نظاره گر شکل گرفتنشون بودیم. اونا Memcache و Couchdb رو تلفیق کردن... خوشحال میشم اگه به جایی رسیدی منم درگیر کنی.


البته CouchDB برای شرکت Apache هست و با Couchbase فرق میکنه.شرکت Couchbase دارای 3 محصول اصلی یعنی Couchbase Server, Couchbase Lite, Couchbase Sync هست که تمرکزش رو گذاشته بر روی دستگاه های موبایل.اصولا اینها از از ضعف Memcached سود بردند و جایگزینی برای اون ساختند.

----------


## cups_of_java

بله می دونم. اما Couchbase از تو دل Couchdb درومد. چند تا از contributerهای همون Couchdb بودن که ایجادش کردن و جدا شدن... مشکل Couchbase از نظر من memcacheی بودن API و ظاهرش هست به جای Couchdbای بودن...!

----------

